# Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.



## shorty 38 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Islandfreunde, Mitreisende, Andre Gudat, Thilo Weiß, Robert, Julius und last but not least the crane man from Sudureyri!!!! Es war eine super Woche mit Euch und ich glaube wir hatten viel Spaß miteinander. Besonderen Dank an Thilo und an Julius für die Einstellung unseres Echolts und für die Fischplätze die ihr uns genannt habt. Es war ein voller Erfolg. An den "Drei Löchern" fingen wir in einer Drift einen 24 kg und einen 21 kg schweren Dorsch im Doppeldrill. Und innerhalb von 40 Minuten gelang mir dort der Fang von 4 Dorschen über einen Meter. Aber dazu später mehr. #6 Unsere erst Besprechung fand im Angelladen von Andre Dudat statt, wobei sich unsere Gruppengröße von 20 Mann herausstellte. Es wurden Ratschläge über die Köder, das Freigepäck und den Transport der Ruten gegeben. Alte Bekannte von 2008 wurden wieder getroffen und man verabredete sich gleich zu einem Bier auf der Hinfahrt mit dem ICE von Hannover nach Frankfurt/Airport. Am Dienstag, den 16. 6. 2009 ging unsere Tour ab Hannover um 8.41 Uhr los und alle waren wirklich pünktlich am Bahnsteig. Einige hatten aber auch schon vor lauter G...... am Montag in Hameln auf dem Hauptbahnhof geübt und einer war sogar schon bis Göttingen ohne Fahrschein gefahren. Respekt und gegen eine Rutsche schottische Muttermilch nenne ich hier im Board auch keine Namen #6 In Frankfurt angekommen checkten wir alle fast Problemlos ein. Selbst Pilker und Bleie ohne Haken konnten wir im Handgepäck problemlos mitnehmen. Nur unsere Jungs von der Feuerwehr aus Hehlen mußten von einer Rolle die Schnurr abspulen, oder besser gesagt mit einem beschlagtnahmten Taschenmesser abschneiden. Warum dürfen Frauen Haarspray mit Gas mitnehmen und Feuerzeuggas ist verboten. Selbst die Sicherheitsleute wusten keine Antwort.#q Unser Flug wurde überpünktlich aufgerufen und das Boarding ging auch sehr zügig. Einmal zurückgesetzt, 3 Minuten gewartet, der Flieger sprang nicht an, aufs Vorfeld geschoben, 20 Minuten auf den Techniker von Boing gewartet, 30 Minuten repariert und dann funtionierte der Dampfer wieder und die Klimaanlage auch. Wir sind dann problemlos über den "Atlantik" geflogen und sicher nach 3.30 Stunden in Keflavik gelandet. Ab in den Duty Free und immer den Gedanken in Hinterkopf an den Inlandsflug und an das Freigepäck. Und hier lag unser Fehler! Angelreisen Hamburg transportiert das Gepäck mit einem Kleintransporter nach Flateryi und nach Sudureyri. Kauft also das was ihr dürft (6 Liter Bier) und ihr habt keine Gewichtsprobleme mehr. In euer Handgepäck packt ihr einfach die Sachen für eine Übernachtung im Wikinghotel. Klaus, was aus Deinem Koffer lief war kein Sp...., es war das wasser vom Schafskäse. :vikieser Service hat super geklappt und stellt ein deutliche Verbesserung zum Jahre 2008 da. Thilo, mach weiter so und wenn Du noch diese Jugendherberge von Wikinghotel mit 4 - 5 Bettzimmern los werden könntest, würde es fast nichts mehr zu kritisieren geben. Ein super Tipp ist die Pizzeria die sich 300 Meter links vom Hotel befindet. Dort bekommt man ein riesige wohlschmeckende Pizza in der Größe eines Wagenrades mit 2 Litern Cola, Cola Light etc..... für umgerechnet 10 Euro und das reicht für 2 Personen völlig. Gruß an Maren und Tobias. Wie haben Euch die Reste eigentlich zum Frühstück geschmeckt. Auf alle Fälle besser als die Kaugummibrötchen im Hotel. Anmerkung eines Kollegen: Zum Ka.... langst. |supergri Pünklicher Transport zum nationalen Flughafen, Tickets gegen Personalausweis, ohne Kontrolle des Handgepäckes eingecheckt und sofort gestartet und nach zirka 30 Minuten in einem genialen Landeanflug in Isafjordur gelandet, Transport nach Sudureyri, Verträge und Häuser übernommen. An das lange Gesicht vom Boss werde ich mich noch lange erinnern, als wir die Restversicherung mit 4 Booten ablehnten und er 720 Euro abschreiben mußte. So und nun muß ich arbeiten und verbleibe mit Grüßen, Shorty Fortsetzung folgt schnell​


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Das fängt doch bestens an! Mach mal schnell weiter, damit wir an den Fisch kommen!


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

So, Feierabend und den ersten Tag vor Ort versuche ich noch zu schreiben. Mit meinem Hausrechner geht das auch besser. Mit dem Internetterminal meines Arbeitgebers, der Verlagsgesellschaft Madsack in Hannover, habe ich so meine Probleme.
Wir bezogen das mittlere Haus am Dorschsee und erhielten Bobby 2 als Angelboot. Die Zimmer wurden sehr schnell eingerichtet und die Ruten wurden montiert. Hubert kochte uns schnell eine gute Portion Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße und schon war ich bei der Einweisung an Board von Bobby 11. Robert erklärte uns alles sehr geduldig. Ein Teil der Skipper kannte sich aber schon damit aus und es hatte sich im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr nicht viel geändert. Das Wichtigste war die An- und die Abmeldung auf See beim Lotsen von Isafjordur Radio. Man braucht sich jetzt nur noch auf Kanal 9 wieder anmelden, wenn man kurz vorm Hafen von Sudureyri war. Kanal 16 ist nur für Notrufe gedacht, die Praxis sah anders aus.
Zurück in der Hütte packten wir unsere Angelsachen und gingen schwer bepackt zum Boot. Auf die Frage hin, ob wir das nun jeden Tag hin und her schleppen mußten, konnte ich die ganze Crew beruhigen. Meines Wissen ist dort noch nie etwas gestohlen wurden. Auch in unserer Zeit hatte sich das bestätigt.
Bevor wir an der Fischfabrik Eis übernommen haben, erhielt die komplette Crew ein ausführliche Sicherheitsunterweisung an Board. Nein Halt! Phillip mußte sehr schnell noch einmal in die Hütte. War nun die Schaukelei am Steg oder Hubert seine Nudeln schuld. 
Das erste Ablege- und Anlegemanöver beim "Eisbunkern" klappte schon nicht schlecht. So fuhren wir dann auf den Fjord und testen das Boot. Wind war vorhanden und viele Boote verzichteten auf eine Ausfahrt. An der Fjordgrenze stellten wir aber ablandigen Wind fest, fuhren in den Hafen zurück, luden Phillip ein und begannen das Fischen 1 Seemeile vor Göltur mit Blick auf den orangen Leuchtturm. Pilker der 300 gr Klasse fingen sofort Dorsche, Schellfische und kleine Köhler. Wir hatten dort letztes Jahr kaum Fisch gefangen und waren sehr froh dort Fisch anzutreffen. Also war auch an windigen Tagen angeln möglich.
Drei unserer Crewmitglieder hatten fast nur Süßwassererfahrung und der Umgang mit der Multi mußte auch noch geübt werden. Das Hauptproblem war aber :vDoch Superpep wirkt Wunder.
Dieses Einfischen begann um 16 Uhr und endete um 21 Uhr mit sehr vielen Dorschen der 80er Klasse und einem Steinbeisser gefangen von Phillip auf blauen Gummifisch von 3 Kg. Unser Abendbrot war gerettet und wir brachen das Angeln ab, weil der Wind drehte und auffrischte.
Eintrag ins Logbuch: 16 Uhr ausgelaufen Sudureyri, gefischt auf N 66 10 und W 23 40, Fang 100kg Dorsch, eingelaufen Sudureyri 21 Uhr. Festmacher um 21:01 getrunken.
Gruß Shorty Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## bacalo (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo shorty 38,

macht Spaß am Erlebten teilhaben zu dürfen.
Freue mich auf die nächsten Tagesberichte.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Sargo (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo,

gibt es keine Bilder ?


Grüße

Jens


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Teil 3 oder wie erhält Bobby 11 ein optimale Trimmung :m Es gab im Haus sofort frischen Fisch und einige Kaltgetränke. Das Wetter sollte ja morgen früh besser werden, also ab in die Kiste und um 5 Uhr wieder raus. Leider waren die Wellenverhältnisse wie am Vorabend und wir fuhren noch am Leuchturm vorbei, fast bis an die "Spaßbucht". Diese Fahrt dauerte bei 8 Kn und gegen die Welle fast eine Stunde. Wir legten uns an die 30 Meterkante und ließen uns treiben. Der Fang war gut, leider fehlten die Großen. Aber der Gedanke an die Kante im Eisfjord wurde bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen schnell verworfen. Wir trieben immer an dieser Kante lang und hatten sehr schnell den Leuchtturm quer ab, dann Göltur, befischten die Fjordmündung und erreichten schließlich den Eingang zum Flateryifjord. In diesen 2 Stunden Drift habe ich selber mehr Fische gefangen, als in meinen 2 Wochen Herbsturlaub 2008 auf Langeland.|kopfkrat Als wir nun erneut Richtung Leuchtturm fuhren, sahen wir unsere Hausnachbarn beim Auslaufen mit Bobby 11. Wir fuhren 8 Kn und Bobby 11 mindestens 11 Kn. Aber wieso spritze es dort nicht? Antwort: Bobby 11 wurde mit 2 Personen von jeweils 150 kg im Steuerhaus besetzt. Daher brach der Bug nicht die Welle, sondern "tauchte" hindurch. Uwe und Ludwig werden wahrscheinlich einen Aquariumblick im Steuerhaus gehabt haben. Die reichlich vorhandene Wassermasse lief über das Steuerhaus ab und durchnäßten die drei anderen Mitangler. Aus 200 Meter Entfernung war das ein Bild für die Götter. Selbst Iceland Air hatte einen rechts und einen links an den Gang gesetzt. In der Fokker 50 mußten beide beim Start nach hinten und bei der Landung wurden sie nach vorne gesetzt.:m:m:mJungs falls ihr das Lesen sollte, die nächste Flasche "Irische Muttermilch" geht auf mich. Abends wurde in Haus 1 bei reichlich irischen Whisky an der Trimmung gearbeitet, welches zum Verlust der Muttersprache beim Skipper von Bobby 2 führte. Jungs es war ein geiler Abend und mein Fachwissen über Feuerwehrarbeit an der Weser hat sich erweitert. Durch diesen Abend tauschten wir uns, wann immer es möglich war, auf See über Fänge und Fangplätze aus. Selbst Bierbestellungen hat die Crew von Bobby 11 angenommen. Selbstverständlich nicht auf Kanal 16.#6#6#6 Wir liefen kurz vor Fischannahmeschluß in Sudureyri ein und brachten nach der zweiten Ausfahrt insgesamt 250 kg Dorsch über mindestens 60 Zentimetern auf die Waage und befüllten die Kisten sofort wieder mit Eis. Leider lief unser Boot im Fjord nur 13 Kn. Daher schaute erst Robert in den Motor, dann Thilo mit Julius und dann kam der örtliche Mechaniker, welcher unseren Bobby sehr schnell auf 19 Kn brachte. Das war dann auch sehr wichtig für die nächsten Tage. Nebenbei stellte mir Thilo mit Julius das Echolot ein und gab uns sehr gute Tipps und Positionen auf See. nochmal vielen Dank#6 Eintrag Logbuch: Auslaufen Sudureyri 5:15, Fischen an der Leuchtturmkante, Fang 150 kg Dorsch, Einlaufen Sudureyri 9:45 Uhr, 150 kg Fisch entladen und eis gebunkert, 10:15 fest am Steg, Festmacher um 10:16 getrunken.:m Nachmittags fuhren wir mit dem Bus nach Isafjordur und ergänzten unsere Biervorräte und kauften im Supermarkt ein. Doch wen trafen wir in der Vinebud? Unseren Mechaniker vom Morgen beim Bierkaufen. Auf die Frage hin, ob er unser Bier mit nach Sudureyri nehmen kann, sagte er sofort ja und nahm noch unseren Einkauf vom Supermarkt wie selbstverständlich mit. Da ich an diesem Abend Küchendienst hatte, fuhr ich auch gleich mit und unser netter Mechaniker erklärte mir die Landschaft mit Golfplätzen, Skiliften, Tunneln, Schafen und Steinlawinen. Ferner half er mir beim Auspacken und wollte erst die 2 Schachteln Zigaretten, die ich geben wollte, ablehnen. Obwohl er rauchte und Zigaretten dort echt teuer sind. Es leben dort echt nette Menschen und auf gegenseitige Hilfe wird dort noch sehr geachtet. Oder gibt es hier im Board jemannden, der mir eine ähnliche Geschichte aus Heiligenhafen erzählen kann. Gut ich muß jetzt wieder die Hannoversche Allgemeine drucken und schreibe vielleicht noch ein paar Zeilen nach Feierabend. Bilder kann ich leider noch nicht einstellen, da ich nur Videos gedreht habe und auf die Bilder-CDs meiner Mitangler warte. Bis bald Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Jetzt haben wir wieder Bier, alles in Ordnung und sonst auch keine Probleme!
Teil 4 
Eintragung Logbuch: Auslaufen Sudureriyi 8:00, Einlaufen Sudureyriy 8:15. Festmacher getrunken 8:16. Welle steht im Fjord und ich sehne mich nach der Kante vom letzten Jahr. Werden wir die Kante vom Eisfjord sehen, oder warten wir hier auf die Üstra. Leider baute sich die erste Welle schon an der Ausgangsmole auf.#q#q#q
Samstag, der beste Angeltag meines Lebens!!!!:m:m
Absolute Windstille, Auslaufen 4:35 Uhr, keine Welle und mit 19 Kn an die Kante genagelt. Beginn des Angelns nach genau 32 Minuten. Der erste Dorsch über einen Meter nach 5 Minuten gelandet, der zweite nach 15 Minuten gelandet (127cm), 109 cm nach weiteren 8 Minuten und die Krönung nach weiteren 10 Minuten mit 129 cm gefangen beim Ablassen im Mittelwasser erfolgreich gedrillt. Das Deck sah aus wie ein Schlachthof und unserer Angelneuling Oliver hatte genug zu tun mit seinem Dorsch von 137 cm und 26 Kg. Unsere weiteren Mitangler hatten reichlich zu tun mit Dorschen der 95er Klasse, aber leider keiner über einen Meter.
Es war ein super Angeln in diesen 3 Stunden und dann nahm der Wind wieder zu.
Einmal an der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit, und es läuft!
Wenn mir jetzt einer gesagt hätte: Sei glücklich, das Du da warst. Hätte ich Danke gesagt, aber es kamm noch besser.
12 Uhr Einlaufen und gesonderte Fischabgabe mit einem einheimischen Fischdampfer, Eis neu an Board, 6 Stunden Schlaf und erneutes Auslaufen.
18:00 mit 19 Kn an die Kante vom Eisfjord, nach Abgabe von 450 kg Dorsch. Hubert und Oliver machten Pause, dafür füllten Lars und Tobias unsere Crew auf.
Bevor ich mich über unsere Köder äußere, sei eins gesagt: Großer Köder, großer Fisch.
Große Köpfe mit großen Gummis fangen große Fische!
Alles *******!!!!Alles Werbung( Rainer, schönen Gruß)
Agressor von Hakuma in allen Größen und allen Farben haben wir zur Gewichtseinsparung im Ferienhaus zurück gelassen, damit wir unseren Fisch nach Hause bekommen. War richtig teuer!!! Kernschrot und fängt nichts. Haben das Wunderteil mit etlichen sehr großen Schwänzen getestet, leider ohne Erfolg!
Oliver fischte zur gleichen Zeit mit einem schwarz, neonfarbenden Giant Jig-Heat von 400 gr. mit einem 35er orangenem Twister und fing einem nach dem anderen. Nach allgemeinen Umbau, waren alle Ruten krumm. Unsere Bootsnachbarn wollten diesen videoerprobten Köder testen und ich stellte ihnen einige zur Verfügung. Aussage Bobby 11: Kernschrot, nicht fischbar und strömungsanfällig.
Mein Topköder an diesem Tag war war ein 20 Jahre alte 750gr Bergmannpilker. Jeder Wurf war ein Volltreffer über einem Meter. Wir waren alle auf Grund und wer das Wunderteil von Hakuma/Korn montiert hatte ging leider leer aus. Über das Kleingeld, was diese Fehlentwicklung meiner Meinung nach kostet, möchte ich mich hier nicht äußern. Mein persönlicher Tipp: Finger weg vom Agressor! 
Na dann gute Nacht, Shorty
Bilder werde ich die nächten Tage einstellen


----------



## larsgerkens (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

na toll.. jetzt muss ich bis morgen warten mit dem weiterlesen  ...

liest sich super und bin auf die bilder gespannt!! vielen dank schonmal vorweg!!
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Teil 5 oder wie füttere ich mit Shimano an

Lars und Tobias waren erstaunt, daß man schon nach einer halben Stunde an der Kante sein konnte und nicht erst nach 1,5 Stunden. Wir sind dann wieder mit dem GPS auf die erfolgreichen Fangplätze des Morgens gefahren. Lars und Tobias fischten auch gleich mit großen Gummifischen und Köpfen der Marke "Storm", welche im Gegensatz zum Agressor einen größeren Hakenbogen haben und hier nicht jeder Gummifisch kastriert werden muß, damit er auch sitzt. "Deutschlands beliebtester Angelreiseveranstallter" zeigt das wunderbar im seinem Video. Ich hoffe, das er diese Zeilen lesen wird und seine Wunderteile noch mal überarbeiten läßt. Einfach das Model von Storm anschauen und dann klappt das auch
Lars hatte sofort Kontakt auf einen weißen Gummifisch und fing einige Dorsche der 70er - 80er Klasse wie alle an Board. Wir setzten auch bald ein wenig um und hatten sofort einen Volltreffer. Tobias konnte nach 5 - 8 Minuten einen schönen 95er Dorsch landen, Lars fing sehr gut, ich konnte einen 109 er Dorsch und einen 103er Dorsch landen und Jens hatten einen richtigen Hänger. Beim Versuch diesen zu lösen, geriet die Schnurr so auf Spannung, daß ihm die Rute aus der Hand rutschte und wie ein Speer 10 Meter in die See flog. Wer Jens kennt und weiß was er für Kräfte besitzt, verkneift sich in solcher Situation das Lachen. Mein Kommentar war nur: Da in der Ecke stehen noch ein paar Ruten. Weiterangeln.
Den Vogel dieser Tour schoß aber Phillip ab. Nachdem er schon 2 große verloren hatte und sich nach dem Verlust wie ein Verrückter aufgeführt hatte, bekam er wieder einen Biß. Dieser Fisch zog ihm richtig Schnurr von der Rolle. Unser kleiner Schauspieler sagte, ich solle schon mal die Harpune klar machen. 90 Meter tief, der Fisch zieht Schnurr, pumpt in die Rutenspitze wie ein großer Dorsch, 2 große schon verloren und ich soll die Harpune klar machen, na klar. Langsam konnte er Schnurr zurück gewinnen und nach dem ich ihm seine viel zu schwach eingestellte Rollenbremse seiner Stationärrolle während des Drills eingestellt hatte und er jetzt endlich Druck auf den Fisch ausüben konnte, bekam er Meter für Meter auf seine Rolle zurück. Sein Multi hatte leider am Morgen den Geist aufgegeben. Doch nun weiter zum Drill. Nach etwa 10 Minuten hatte er wieder 40 Meter zurück bekommen und fing langsam an Geräusche von sich zu geben, die ich im meinem Leben noch nie gehört hatte. Phillip wenn du Mittwochabends bei deiner Freundin solche Geräusche von dir gibts, war das dann wohl dein letzter Mittwoch. Wieso eigentlich Mittwoch? Wim Thoelke sagte früher immer: Mittwoch ist Stichtag!!!
Der Schnurrwinkel wurde immer flacher und zeigte Richtung Bug und mit einmal durchbrach der Dorsch die Oberfläche cirka 15 Meter vor dem Bug. Er war richtig groß, aber leider im Bauchbereich gehakt, was diesen eigenartigen Drill erklärt. Nach weiteren 2 Minuten, in welchen Phillip fast die Nerven verlor und unser aller Motivation benötigte, gelang es mir den Dorschriesen sauber mit dem XXL-Gaff der Marke Eigenbau im Kopf zu gaffen. 127 Zentimeter und um die 20 Kg. Respekt Phillip, mit diesen Oberarmen hätte ich dir das überhaupt nicht zugetraut#6#6
Wir fischten noch einige Zeit an der Kante weiter, fing dort noch etliche große Dorsche, aber leider nur noch einen über einem Meter, genauer gesagt von 1,08 Meter. 
Ich betrachtete das Wetter mit gemischten Gefühlen und konnte eine riesige Regenfront bei Göltur unserer Fjordeinfahrt in den Sugandafjord erkennen. Sportsfreunde Feierabend, wir fahren zurück. Es baute sich auch schon eine leichte Welle gegen die alte Restdünung auf, so das wir die Kante im Eisfjord sehr schnell verliesen. Auf meiner GPS-Spur fuhr ich dann das Boot zurück, weil auf der Rückfahrt durch den Regen die Küste nur noch sehr schwach erkennbar war. Gegen 00:30 haben wir dann aber auch sicher im Hafen festgemacht und dort noch mit der kompletten Crew ein Festmacherbier getrunken.
Eintrag in das Logbuch: Ausgelaufen Sudureyri 18 Uhr, gefischt im Bereich N 66 15 und W 23 30, Fang 350 Kg Dorsch über 60 Zentimeter, Eingelaufen Sudureyri 00:30 Uhr
Gruß auf diesem Weg auch an Lars und Tobias. Vor allem Tobias und Maren taten mit leid, weil sie mit ihrem Skipper und seinen Zwergen einen richtigen Volltreffer gelandet hatten. Ich selbst durfte seine Anlegekünste mehrmals im Hafen beobachten. Hilfreiche Angelkollegen wurden fast in den Hafen gerissen, weil der gute Mann regelmäßig vorwärts mit rückwärts verwechselte. Auf See legte er seinen Dampfer direkt neben meinen, fing sofort an zu Angeln, achtete nicht auf seine Drift und unsere Rufe. Hubert und Oliver konnten keine Pilkbewegung mit ihren Ruten mehr machen. Weder er noch seine Zwerge machten anstallten das Boot zu versetzen. Das machte dann Maren und fing sich sofort vom Master of Disaster einen Rüffel ein. Am Ende waren wir mit Bobby 2 wohl noch selber schuld, das wir dort gefischt haben, wo er sein Boot hinlegt, obwohl wir es doch waren die die ganze " Hamelner Flotte" an die Kante gerufen hatten und sie an unseren guten Fängen teilhaben lassen wollten. Über das Festmachen im Hafen und ihre Knoten habe ich mich öfters geärgert. Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man sich mal auf dem Steinhuder Meer ein Tretboot geliehen hat und dann auf der Dänemarkstrasse fischen will. Respekt
So nun muß ich einkaufen gehen, Gott sei Dank keine Schuhe
Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Mensch Shorty, selten so gegrinst! Saubere Schreibe, macht Spaß. also lass dich nicht aufhalten!


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Teil 6 oder die Jagd nach dem Meter

Es war schon erstaunlich, daß wir schon zum vierten Mal an die Kante kamen. Letztes Jahr war es uns nur ein einziges Mal vergönnt dort zu fischen. Aber was den heute los? Nur kleine Dorsche und sie bissen ganz vorsichtig. Kein Wind, aber eine Strömung von über 1,5 Kn laut GPS im Icefjord. Wir waren ratlos und hatten selbst mit Pilkern der 750gr Klasse Probleme an den Grund zu kommen und das alles ohne Wind. Sämliche Boote von Flatgeryi, Sudavik und Sudureyri tieben sich an der Kante herum und hatten alle die gleichen Probleme. Wir sind dann auf das 57er Loch gefahren und haben dort versucht, den einen oder anderen Steinbeißer zu fangen. Jens erwischte einen von 95 Zentimeter und geschätzten 7-8 Kg. Dieser Fisch biß auf einen Pilker ohne Fischfetzen und hatte den Drilling voll im Maul. Auch dort hatten wir eine brutale Drift und entschlossen uns für die Spaßbucht. Dort hatten wir kaum Strömung aber auch keine Fische. Doch was kam da an meiner Angel hoch, ein kleiner Seeteufel von 2 kg. Er wurde bestaunt, fotographiert und seinem Element wieder übergeben. Der nächste Versuch fand vor dem Leuchtturm Göltur statt und brachte auch nur kleine Dorsche. Unsere Nachbarn erzählten uns, das am Leuchtturm ein rotes Auto stehen würde. Ich dachte erst, daß die Gerste von ihrem Whisky zu nahe an der Autobahn angebaut wurde. Wie soll dort ein Auto hinkommen? Jetzt wollten wir es wissen und fuhren sehr nah an den Turm ran und tatsächlich steht dort ein rotes Auto. Laut Seekarte ist es nicht möglich dort mit einem Auto hinzufahren. Bleibt nur der Seeweg oder Luftweg, aber was will man dort mit einem Auto oder wohnt dort vielleicht noch wer? Ferner steht am Ausgang vom Sugandafjord ein einsames weißes Haus, mitten am Hang und fast in der Nähe von Göltur. Wir überlegten, wer dort wohl leben würde und kamen nach einigen Bier schon auf die Idee, daß das das Rotlichtviertel von Sudureyri sein konnte. Jens und ich besuchten abends die Truppe von Andre, tranken dort ein Bier und holten uns danach den Wetterbericht im Supermarkt ab. Dort haben wir noch jeder ein Bier zum Preis von je 5 Euro getrunken und bekamen unser Bier erst nach einem Anruf. Die 16 -17 jährigen Mädchen durften uns noch kein Bier ausschenken. Also mußte der Chef kommen. Er zapfte uns das Bier und wir kamen dabei ins Gespräch. Eine unser Fragen war natürlich, was es mit weißen Haus oder mit dem Leuchtturm auf sich hat. Auf die Frage hin, ob das das Rotlichtviertel sei und ob man dieses nur mit dem Ruderboot erreichen könnte, war ein seltsamer Blick in den Augen des Chefs. Nein sagte er, das ist das alte Farmhaus von meinem Großvater. Ja es ist doch immer wieder schön, sich Freunde auf dieser Welt zu machen. Der Leuchtturm ist zeitweise bewohnt, läuft aber automatisch, wie die meisten Leuchttürme auf Island.
Auf dem Rückweg ging ich noch kurz ans Boot, machte es erst mal wieder richtig fest und kam dabei mit einem Berufsfischer ins Gespäch. Man sprach der ein gutes Englisch, obwohl eigentlich alle jungen Isländer gut englisch sprechen. Aber ich hatte einen echten Engländer aus Birmingham vor mir, der mit einer Isländerin verheiratet ist, in Reykjavik wohnt und zum Fischen nach Sudureyri mit der Fokker 50 fliegt. Respekt! Er erklärte mir, daß wir  heute die stärkste Tide im Monat hätten und die Dorsche sich in den Löcher verstecken und wir alle daher kaum Fisch gefangen hätten. Ferner hatten letzte Nacht zwei große isländische Ringwadenfischer die Kante abgefischt. Mit der Ringwade darf dort gefischt werden. Trawler müssen aber einen Abstand von 12 Seemeilen halten. Sollte man in der Ostsee auch einführen. Langleinen der einheimischen Kleinfischer findet man fast überall auf See. Wenn man Naturköder, wie Tintenfische oder ähnlich braucht. Geht man am besten in die Langleinenbestückung und "tauscht" einen Eimer Tintenfisch gegen zwei Dosen Bier. Im Supermarkt kostet ein gutes Kilo 10 Euro. Und mein neuer Freund soll doch nicht mit aller Gewalt reich werden.
Jetzt muß ich aber los zum Skatspielen mit Hubert und einigen anderen Freunden. Hoffentlich hat 
Hubert die Bilder mit und ich bekomme sie hier reingestellt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## kittylein (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

hallo shorty und alle islandfahrer.
vielen dank für den guten bericht.

zunächst auch vielen dank für die dvd und die bleie.
die bleie haben wir an eine bayrische truppe, die noch eine woche länger blieb, weitergegeben. bekanntlich bleibt ja kein
zurückgelassenes material für die nachfolger in den häusern.
kleine sachlichen änderungen zu deinem bericht:
1.)verlasst euch nicht darauf, dass euer gepäck per lkw
transportiert wird. lasst euch das von pro-travel vorher
bestätigen.
2.)leider ist isafjödur-radio zumindest für sudureyri (wegen
mangelnder funkdisziplin der angler) "ausgestiegen."
an-und abmeldung nicht mehr "erforderlich" und möglich.
ob damit die sicherheit sinkt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
3.)diebstahl: bisher (3 reisen) haben wir nach einlaufen,
alles an bord offen liegen lassen.
in diesem jahr sind mehrfach besonere pilker und insbesondere
messer "verschwunden." robert war das sehr peinlich.
er rät alles unter dach zu lagern.

unterschiedliche fänge im is-fjord:
bei uns tauchten an meheren tagen wale in der nähe unseres bootes auf (8-10m,fotos apäter) und sofort verschwanden die dorsche. nach info robert handelt es sich um mink-oder grind-wale,die auch dorsche fressen.
man sollte beim sichten von walen, das angelgebiet grossräumig wechsel.
gruss aus eckernförde


----------



## geotob (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Mahlzeit Shorty! 

Cooler Bericht!! #6#6#6
Hab mir übrigens vor ein paar Tagen doch noch meinen Meter-Fisch geholt, den ich in Island diesmal nicht gefangen hab... In Schweden einen Hecht von 1,03m. Damit hab ich einen 1cm längeren Fisch als Maren und führe die interne Rangliste wieder an. Wäre auch noch schöner...


----------



## k98 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Stephan,
hab mir Deine guten Berichte ausführlich durchgelesen, und bin zu dem Endschluß gekommen, das Du bis auf eine kleine Stelle im 3. Bericht. Auf die Trimmung kommt es nicht an, aber wer sparsam mit 8 kn über`s Wasser tuckert, der muß sich nicht wundern, wenn die "Wellen sauber brechen" und spritzen. Die Trimmung bei uns war ganz einfach, vorne in der Kajütte ca. 230 Kg und hinten ca. 331,567 Kg. Merk Dir das genau für die nächste Islandtour.
Ansonsten hast Du den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen mit Deinem Bericht.
Nächste Woche ist Grömitz angesagt, um Baby`s zu fangen.

Gruß Uwe

PS. Man hört voneinander!


----------



## k98 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*



geotob schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Shorty!
> 
> Cooler Bericht!! #6#6#6
> Hab mir übrigens vor ein paar Tagen doch noch meinen Meter-Fisch geholt, den ich in Island diesmal nicht gefangen hab... In Schweden einen Hecht von 1,03m. Damit hab ich einen 1cm längeren Fisch als Maren und führe die interne Rangliste wieder an. Wäre auch noch schöner...


 

Hallo Tobias,

hat  Maren denn beim Messen aufgepaßt? Wenn ja, dann Glückwunsch aus Hehlen.  #h

Gruß Uwe


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo, ich hoffe, daß ich die ersten Bilder hochgeladen bekommen habe


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Na dann gleich die nächsten Dorsche. Oliver sein Dorsch war genau 137 Zentimeter groß und wog auf einer einfachen DAM Digitalwaage zwischen 24 und 25 Kg. Meiner war nur 120 Zentimeter groß und brachte es auf etwa 18 Kg. Alle Fische die auf diesem Steg liegen haben genau 1 Meter oder mehr. Einer hatte aber leider nur 99 Zentimeter. Schönen Gruß an den Fänger, er sitzt dort ziemlich abgekämpft.


----------



## geotob (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Maren hat sogar selbst gemessen. Da erübrigt sich jeder Verdacht der Schummelei meinerseits. 1cm mehr... - :vik:ein gutes Pferd springt nicht höher als es muss.


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Uwe und der Rest der Truppe, Hubert arbeitet schon intensiv an unserem Video. Ich hoffe, daß ihr in den nächsten Tagen Post von mir bekommt. Ich werde Euch eine CD und eine DVD zuschicken. Im Vorfeld schon mal viel Spaß damit.
Uwe,du hast recht mit der Trimmung. Ihr seit doch diesen Tag auch nur mit 4 Personen gefahren!:q:q:q Viel Spaß beim Köderfischangeln in Grömitz.
Eine kleine Story habe ich aber noch. Oliver und ich wollten den Berg von Sudureyri besteigen. Der Mann vom Kran wunderte sich über uns und wollte uns sofort zu einem Aussichtspunkt am Fjordausgang mit seinem Auto bringen. In diesem Auto gaben wir ihm zu verstehen, daß wir auf den Berg wollten. Er schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf, fragte einen Kumpel und dieser zeigte uns den Aufstieg, der genau an der Stelle lag, wo wir eingestiegen waren. Respekt. 
Auf die Frage hin,ob er jemals dort oben war lachte er nur und sagte uns, das er über 60 Jahre in Sudureyri leben würde und er noch nie dort oben war. Nur die verrückten Touristen würden dort raufgehen.
Nach etwa 200 Meter Aufstieg meinerseits mußte ich mit meinen Arbeitsschuhen und meiner super Kondition leider passen und gab Oliver die Kamera. Ich wünschte ihm viel Spaß und machte mich an den Abstieg.
Bei Andre in der Hütte angekommen zeigte ich Andre, Klaus und Thomas bei einem Bier wie Oliver den Berg bestieg. Erst kam der Verdacht auf, daß ich sie auf den Arm nehmen wollte. Aber dann hatten sie ihn auch schon gesehen.
Bilder von dort oben stelle ich hier noch mal rein.
Dann noch eine Frage: Um was für einen fisch handelt es sich dort? Er lag vor einem Langleinenboot und wir vermuten, daß dieser Fisch ein Degenfisch ist. Sind uns aber nicht sicher.
Gruß Shorty


----------



## geotob (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hier jault die ganze Zeit jemand rum, die meint dringend mit einem Bild, das bei der beschriebenen Reise gemacht wurde, auftauchen zu müssen. Angeberin!!


----------



## Julius D. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hi Shorty,

der Fisch auf dem Foto ist ein Bandfisch. Es kommt gelegentlich vor, dass er von Berufsfischern mit Langleinen gefangen wird. Normalerweise bevorzugt er aber tiefere Regionen. Nach seinem Tod, stülpt sich sein oberständiges Maul auf, was Ihn (abgesehen von seinem Körper) schwer erkennbar macht. Normalerweise packen wir diesen Fisch nachts immer in die Fischkisten der Gäste, damit bei der morgendlichen Fischabgabe der Überraschungseffekt grösser ist

P.s. Petri zu den Fängen, haben die Stellen, die wir Dir gezeigt haben, also mal wieder funktioniert;-)

Beste Grüsse von Cod-Island,

Julius


----------



## shorty 38 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Maren und Tobias, der Fisch ist ja größer als die beiden Zwerge zusammen#6 Maren, herzlich Willkommen im Club der Dorsche über einem Meter. Tobias, da mußt du wohl noch mal los:vik::vik::vik:.

Hallo Julius, danke für die Infos und macht einfach weiter so wie bisher. Ferner habt ihr dort eine super Internetseite. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schmiddl (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

@ Julius

cool, Dich hier zu treffen.
Ich weiss Du bist befangen, aber lass mich Dich trotzdem fragen:

Sudureyri oder Sudavik ?

Aber eine Begründung pro Sudureyri wäre ja auch von Dir mal ganz nett zu lesen.
Aber: Flateyri kommt für uns nicht infrage.


----------



## odin 65 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hi Shorty 
Sehr schöner Bericht den du da verfasst hast #6

Ich hoffe ja das wir in 4 Wochen noch Glück mit dem Wetter haben , hab gelesen das der Bootsmechaniker sagte das es ende August schon Schnee geben kann  .


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Odin, ich habe mich auf der Rückfahrt von Isafjordur mit Ihm ganz nett unterhalten und habe mich nach den Wetterverhältnissen im Winter erkundigt, dabei erwähnte er beiläufig, das der Winter( Schnee und Wind) von Anfang September bis Ende Mai dauern kann. Wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang Juni dort oben und haben einen Tag im Schneeregen geangelt!!! Man befindet sich dort fast am Polarkreis und solche Wetterumschwünge können dort oben völlig normal sein. Der Isländer sagt: Willst Du neues Wetter, warte einfach 5 Minuten. Trotzdem wünsche ich euch dort viel Spaß und schönes Wetter. Immer positiv Denken und Gruß Shorty


----------



## k98 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*



geotob schrieb:


> Hier jault die ganze Zeit jemand rum, die meint dringend mit einem Bild, das bei der beschriebenen Reise gemacht wurde, auftauchen zu müssen. Angeberin!!


 
Hallo Maren,

man kann sagen, das nicht jeder so einen (ü. 100cm) Fisch fängt. Schönes Foto! Ich kann nur sagen, komme gerade aus Grömitz zurück, und da gingen nur Dorsche von 20 cm bis 45 cm an den Haken, die wir alle wieder zurückgesetzt haben.
Wer einen Dorsch jenseitz der 100 cm Grenze fängt, hat auch das Recht ihn zu zeigen.

Gruß Uwe #h


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Maren und Uwe, wir hatten auch so einen 99er in unserer Hütte. Er hat jetzt aber wieder einen Grund noch einmal nach Island zu fahren. Vielleicht darf der 95er auch mit. Ihr hättet doch nur einen von den Zwergen hochheben müssen und ihr hätte garantiert 103 Zentimeter gehabt.Gruß an Hubert und Tobias#6


----------



## bacalo (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Klasse Bilder, schöne Bacalaos, 
Da hat sich eine klasse Truppe gefunden - Respekt!

Shorty, nochmals danke für den schönen Schreibstil!


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Ich hätte da noch ein paar Bilder von unseren Angelgerätehändlern. Manchmal ist es doch leichter Angeln zu verkaufen und gegen leichtes Geld einzutauschen, als sich mit 6 Ruten abzuschleppen. 
Dann noch mal viele Grüße an Klaus und Hansi.


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

So nun kommen wir zu unserem Kulturprogramm oder wie feiert man große Fische!


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

So jetzt aber zur Kultur. denn Island hat noch viel mehr zu bieten und ich kann jedem Angler der in Reykjavik noch einen Tag Zeit hat, die Expresstour für 50 Euro empfehlen. Bis auf das Flötenspiel und das Absingen von Isländischen Volksliedern vom Tourguide war es doch eine tolle Rundreise (Goldener Kreis). Aber Respekt für den Guide, er hat alles gegeben und wirklich alle Strophen durchgezogen.

Frage: Wo steht das rote Auto?


----------



## geotob (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Mahlzeit Shorty!
Jetzt, da ich mich wieder an den Reiseleiter erinnere, muss ich schon wieder lachen.
Für alle:
Eine Truppe von ca. 40 Anglern im strammen Mannesalter (23-82 Jahre) sitzt nach einer einwöchigen Angeltour in Island am letzten Tag ihrer Reise in einem Bus und möchte sich ein paar der landschaftlichen Highlights von Island anschauen. Dazu gehören die Geysire, ein Wasserfall und Kontinentalplatten, die ausgerechnet hier aneinandergrenzen und gut sichtbar sind.
Ein junger Isländer begleitet die Tour und erklärt ein paar Details zur Geschichte.
Im letzten Drittel der 5Std.-Tour denkt sich dieser etwa 30jährige Guide, dass er den verschrobenen Gesellen hinter sich im Bus mal ein wenig Kultur angedeien lassen könnte. Also erzählt er ein paar der überbrachten Geschichten von Island und der Landnahme durch die Wikinger. Durchaus spannend.
Allerdings wird der gute Mann im Verlauf des Erzählens immer mutiger, ja geradezu hemmungslos was die Art und Weise seiner Ausführungen angeht. Zunächst stellte er harmlos vor, dass ja viele der Überlieferungen in Liedform weitergegeben wurden. Immer noch spannend...
Dann erklärt er beiläufig, dass er das mal demonstrieren könnte. Hat sich immer noch niemand was dabei gedacht...
Zur Erinnerung: 40 harte Angler, von gewaltigen Fischen und Alkohol schwer gezeichnet sitzen hinter ihm im Bus und wollen heim.
Jedenfalls holt der Touristenführer seine Blockflöte (!!) raus und fängt an zu spielen. Wenn man sich allerdings jetzt einen guten Musiker vorstellt, der sein Instrument beherrscht, dann irrt man sich fatal. Vielleicht hatte er schon einmal im Leben eine Blockflöte in der Hand, aber es scheint unwahrscheinlich. Es klang ein wenig so, als würde jemand erstmalig in seinem Leben dieses Instrument ausprobieren. Wir waren alle fassungslos und dachten, dass er uns verarschen würde. Aber das war sein voller Ernst. Er spielte mehrere Strophen fleißig ab (zumindest behauptete er das). Nachdem er fertig war und jeder im Bus immer noch an die Witzigkeit dieser Darbietung glaubte, hat der gute Herr dann angestimmt das besagte Lied, unter Benutzung der Buslautsprechertanlage, zu singen. Nun ist Isländisch keine Sprache, die der kreative Intellektuelle (also jeder, der im Bus befindlichen Angler) so ohne weiteres versteht. Die Sprache klingt ein wenig holperig im Ohr. Ein Volkslied ohne erkennbare Melodie, Reim oder einem Versmaß von einem Kerl vorgetragen zu bekommen, der einem unmittelbar davor mit einer schrillen Blockflöte die Äderchen im Auge hat platzen lassen, ist seeehr anstrengend. Die eigentlich ruhigen Angelkollegen brachen nicht alle in Beifallsstürme aus. Zumal der Guide auch die vollständige im Lied enthaltene Geschichte zum Besten geben wollte und alle Strophen absang, obwohl er die Kommentare ("...da spielt jemand bedenklich mit seinem Trinkgeld...", "...Unglaublich! Was haben wir dem getan?..." etc., etc...) nicht überhört haben kann. 
Aber es reichte ihm noch immer nicht!
Als er durch war damit, bedenklich die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen sein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen bei einem weiteren Ton, erzählte er die nächste Geschichte.
Wir waren alle froh. Leider ahnten wir noch nicht, dass es auch dazu ein Lied nebst persönlicher Blockflöteninterpretation vom Busguide gab. 
Aus verschiedensten Gründen hätte ich, wäre ich an seiner Stelle gewesen, darauf verzichtet, diesem Publikum unter sichtbarem Herzschmerz eine Ode aus der reichhaltigen Geschichte meines Landes zu trällern und zusätzlich noch auf dem coolsten aller Instrumente, der Blockflöte, darzubieten. 

#hGruß an alle, die an diesem Tage noch einen ordentlichen Kater hatten.#h


----------



## k98 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Stephan,

habe mal ein paar Bilder von Bobby 11 hochgeladen. Die Attracktion, die wir fast jeden Tag vom Fenster aus beobachten konnten, war die Dorschfütterung in Sudureyri. Den größten Dorsch bei uns hatte unser "ältester" Jürgen mit 18,2 Kg und einer Länge von 118 cm. 
Bei Bobby 2 war wohl im Augenblick "passives" angeln, wie auf dem Foto, angesagt.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Uwe, da hatten wir den Sack schon voll und haben dann die ganze Hamelner Flotte zum Restefischen geladen. Und vor lauter Gier wurden wir fast versenkt, mußten uns erstmal vom Schock erholen:q:q:q Schönes Foto und herzlich Willkommen im Club der Meterdorsche. 1 Meter sind genau 100 Zentimeter Gruß Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo an alle Hamelner Islandfahrer. Die DVD ist fertig und wird in den nächsten Tagen mit einer Foto-CD in euren Briefkästen liegen. Gruß Stefan


----------



## k98 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Hamelner Islandfahrer. Die DVD ist fertig und wird in den nächsten Tagen mit einer Foto-CD in euren Briefkästen liegen. Gruß Stefan


 
Hallo Stefan,
gute Nachricht, hast Du von uns die Adresse? Bitte teil uns die Auslagen mit, damit wir das begleichen können.

#:


----------



## geotob (10. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Mahlzeit Shorty! Erstmal vielen Dank für die CDs. Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen reinzuschauen. Maren sagt aber, dass die Film-CD nicht läuft bzw. hakt. Werde ich mich die Tage mal drum bemühen. Tolle Fotos soll ich ausrichten. Die CD für Hubert ist unterwegs. Geht aber erstmal an Dich, wie verabredet... 
Heut neu gebucht fürs nächste Jahr. Diesmal allerdings wieder Norwegen. Alesund. Wieder mit André... Ohne die Zwerge und den Käptn. Soweit erstmal... 
Ahoi Tobias


----------



## k98 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Stephan,

erst einmal danke für Film und Bilder. Film ist sehr gut gemacht, da bekommt man schon wieder Reiselust. 
Ich schicke Dir in Kürze unser Bilder, dann kannst Du sehr gut erkennen, das der Käpten von Bobby 2 Sprachschwierigkeiten bekommen hatte. Wenn Du von deiner Crew den Einen oder Anderen triffst, schönen Gruß von mir bestellen.
Nächstes Jahr haben wir uns bei Eide, aber direkt an der Küste, in Norwegen ein Haus gemietet.
#a


----------



## shorty 38 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Ich hätte da noch Fotos! 

Die Feuerwehr die löscht den Durst!


----------



## shorty 38 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Der U-100 Klub


----------



## shorty 38 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Petri an Lars und Tobias. Hallo Lars, mit Daiwa fängt man die richtig großen Fische!!!!


----------



## shorty 38 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Bitte nicht in das Junganglerforum verschieben!

Phillip, Respekt!​


----------



## shorty 38 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Ohne Worte​


----------



## geotob (20. August 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte​



Wer schön sein will, muss leiden. Und gelitten hab ich weiß Gott genug. :vik:
Danach war ich aber auch wirklich der Schönste:k!


----------



## shorty 38 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Islandfreunde, mein Arbeitgeber hat mir leider nächstes Jahr im August, bzw. September keinen Urlaub gegeben. Leider kann ich deswegen nicht wie geplant mit Andre nach Alaska fliegen. Mußte dieses leider canceln. Ich hoffe, daß es dem Mann vom Kran gut geht, mein englischer Fischerfreund noch in Sudureyri fischt, Robert nächstes Jahr einen neuen Vertrag hat und das mein neuer Freund vom Supermarkt mich noch in seinen Ort läßt. Sportsfreunde Island 3 ist gebucht und ich hoffe viele Bekannte vom 1.6. - 10.6. in Sudureyri zu treffen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sudureyri 2009 - ein Traum wurde wahr.*

Hallo Islandfreunde,

mein Arbeirgeber sagte ja und ich fliege am 20. 8. nach Alaska#6 Leider werde ich dieses Jahr nicht in Sudureyri aufschlagen, da ich im Frühjahr zum Lachse trollen auf Rügen eingeladen bin und im August Lachse in Alaska fischen kann. 

Meinen Jahresabschlus mache ich in Norge!!!!

2012 bin ich wieder vor Ort. Nach einer Woche Rundreise (Abi-Geschenk für meinen Sohn) werden wir dort oben wieder aufschlagen und wieder alte Freunde treffen.

 Julius und Roberrt macht weiter so.

 Ferner werde ich mit Thilo von Angelreisen Hamburg noch einges zu besprechen haben, da mein Sohn auch etwas über die Geschichte von Island erfahren möchte.

Allen Islandfreunden ein frohes neues Jahr, Meterdorsche und eine freundliche Unterkunft im Wiking Hotel:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Gruß Shorty


----------

